# EA (Electronic Arts)



## Zanessa (Dec 6, 2013)

Opinions on EA?

I think they suck. They want the money. You buy their crap product for like $50 and it's not even worth it. Also, Origin sucks. 

So, what do you think about this "company"?


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 6, 2013)

I only like Fifa from them. So yeah...


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 6, 2013)

some of their games are good. But i agree, they do ask for a TON of money for their games x)


----------



## radical6 (Dec 6, 2013)

i bought the sims 3 and i still never played it oops


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 6, 2013)

I enjoy some of the games that EA snakes it's way into, but my main problem is that they force so much pressure onto their developers and tend to ruin what would have been really great games because they want every single one of their games to be "DLC The Game".

There is a reason they were called the worst company, but they know that people are still going to buy their games, and the dlc, so they aren't gonna quit the method if it's piling the money in on them.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 6, 2013)

I loved the Sims 3 but WAAY too many DLCs and Expansion Packs.


----------



## CM Mark (Dec 6, 2013)

I love the Dragon Age games, but that's it from them


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Dec 6, 2013)

When I think of EA I get angry.  I despise their company and hope to one day see them fail.  When people ask why I refuse to buy EA products I give a simple answer.  They're evil.

One of the worst things about them is how they destroy games.  Will Wright sold out and did their bidding.  Then, when he got personal backlash about it, he resigned but left all his titles with EA.  Ugh, just the tip of the iceberg.  I need to get far away from this thread, for my sanity and my blood pressure.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 7, 2013)

CM Mark said:


> I love the Dragon Age games, but that's it from them



Yessss. Origins was amazing. Never played the sequel, but I heard lots of bad things about it... Mostly to do with recycled maps and annoying companions :S

In general EA's pricey and keeps trying to wring money out of us with endless DLCs. They don't respect their customer base at all.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 7, 2013)

I only like The Sims from them. I don't really have an opinion about the compagny, but yeah, money... It's all business.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 7, 2013)

ItachiKouyou said:


> money... It's all business.



But they don't have to charge so much.
I mean, $70 for the best version of Sims 4 that's digital download only? Are you freaking kidding me?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2013)

They always came off to me as the "d-bags" of the video game industry, only seeing dollars signs and how to squeeze the most out of out of their product and buyers..


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 7, 2013)

I didn't even know what they were until now, but from seeing the games they have, I don't like any of their games.


----------



## demoness (Dec 7, 2013)

I like Bioware's work, Mirror's Edge, Dead Space, American McGee's Alice games, and the old James Bond titles EA used to publish.  I haven't felt disappointed with game quality or DLC content first-hand, but I also have not played series they have mismanaged.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 7, 2013)

Used to really like Bioware up until they screwed up Mass Effect 3 and then after throwing a disappointing ending at me asked me to buy DLC. NOPE. DICE also used to be a company that could do no wrong until they released Brokenfield 4 on pretty much everything, now I'm just not playing that until I hear the majority of issues are fixed. Need for Speed and Burnout have yet to disappoint me, so here's hoping.


----------



## demoness (Dec 7, 2013)

The extended cut ending was free.  Was there something I missed when it was first available, or are you referring to that love letter DLC that released recently, or its DLC and the principal of trying to make up for the debacle in general?  I don't mean this in a "you're totally unjustified" way because I certainly understand why that would turn some people off, I'm just curious.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 7, 2013)

Sims is the only thing I like from them. Even so, there are too many expansions and they are too expensive. I like the look of Sims 4 but I'm not getting it until that price is LOWERED.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thought they were pretty cool for some time until today. My game card had "ejected" when I didnt even touch it. It was a Madden game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 7, 2013)

Agent Kite said:


> The extended cut ending was free.  Was there something I missed when it was first available, or are you referring to that love letter DLC that released recently, or its DLC and the principal of trying to make up for the debacle in general?  I don't mean this in a "you're totally unjustified" way because I certainly understand why that would turn some people off, I'm just curious.



Before all that. I beat it about a week after it launched and had thought the ending can't be that bad: Then I saw the ending and while I was still trying to wrap my mind around it, a pop-up appeared asking fans to buy DLC to continue their adventure as Shep. How about no. Extended Cut really didn't make it any better, but it did improve it a little. Either way, I didn't revisit it after seeing that.


----------



## chillv (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't like them period. They flooded the Wii with their crappy My Sims games that got worse and watered down for every single installement. My Sims, My Sims Kingdom were okay. However, after that, they started to forget the main thing that people loved about my sims. THE CUSTOMIZATION. The only game I liked after the Kingdom was agents. 

Also, I think the only thing EA is popular for are The Sims, Sim City and EA Sports games. However, they don't really introduce that much new with those IPs in my opinion. Each installment seems to basically fix problems other than innovate.


----------



## VagabondMage (Dec 9, 2013)

You're going to be hard-pressed to find someone who has something positive to say about EA.  The most you can really say is that they've bought out a good few companies that _may_ make some relatively decent games. That's just before said companies shrivel up and die due to EA's business practices, of course.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 9, 2013)

chillv said:


> I don't like them period. They flooded the Wii U with their crappy My Sims games that got worse and watered down for every single installement. My Sims, My Sims Kingdom were okay. However, after that, they started to forget the main thing that people loved about my sims. THE CUSTOMIZATION. The only game I liked after the Kingdom was agents.
> 
> Also, I think the only thing EA is popular for are The Sims, Sim City and EA Sports games. However, they don't really introduce that much new with those IPs in my opinion. Each installment seems to basically fix problems other than innovate.


Agreed. My Sims Racing was downright horrible. So was the Planes one or whatever it was called.


----------



## Kailani (Dec 9, 2013)

They release the most horrible Sims games for Mac. I mean I love them, but I can't even play them because they're so jam-packed full of bugs and errors its unbelievable. And then they completely ignore the their customers on Mac saying its our fault the game isn't working because we scratched the disk or something. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, my brothers and I loved the MySims series...


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 9, 2013)

I like The Sims franchise, but the prices for the expansion packs + the stuff packs + the base game + store content = over $400 bucks. If the average expansion pack costs, say, $30 bucks, all eleven expansion packs just cost you $330 bucks. 

They're good at making money. That's a fact. Especially considering they have thousands of fans who would buy anything from their The Sims 3 Store all while paying for their every game.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 10, 2013)

The only video games I have that have the EA logo are ones EA published, not developed. Those games turned out pretty good, so... *shrug* I don't think I've played an EA developed game since the SNES/Sega Genesis days.


----------



## chillv (Dec 10, 2013)

Blu Rose said:


> Well, my brothers and I loved the MySims series...



The My Sims series isn't bad, but as they released more installments in the series, they took away the main thing that made My Sims or any sims game popular, the customization. My Sims basically allowed kids to unleash thier imagination and change almost anything they wanted to. However, as they released more installments, they took that away. Sure, they allowed some customization, but it feel watered down.

My Sims is not a bad series. In fact, it is a great series and has a lot of potential. However, EA has took that potential and let it go to waste.

What they are doing is like giving a kid some art supllies and doing the following "in order":

1. Giving them a blank pieces of paper allowing them to draw whatever they want
2. Taking some of the art suplies and the blank pieces to and giving them a coloring book slightly limiting their imagination.
3. Taking the coloring book away and giving them another coloring book with everything but one or two objects colored in already
4. Taking that away and giving them a sticker book with pages with missing objects in them and giving them limited variations of stickers to fill in those gaps in those pages.

You get what I mean?


----------



## woody (Dec 11, 2013)

i think all game companies that get big end up sucking.  for lots of various reasons as mentioned.  when a game has too many people involved it gets butchered one way or another.

the best games are made by small companies where the original game vision remains intact from start to finish.

my friend used to work at EA, he said it was a sweatshop.


----------



## reyy (Dec 11, 2013)

I only like the sims 3. All the other games are terrible, period.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and the original mysims. I loved feeding deer!


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 12, 2013)

The reason why these games cost so much is because it took a lot of time and effort into making them. It's not easy to make a game. It takes hundreds of people, doing different projects to make the whole thing. Plus, the saying, "You get what you paid for" comes into play.


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 12, 2013)

Going back to the Sims 3, it is a very successful franchise, but they implement the same formula for the Sims franchise over and over again. It does work. Having expansion packs withhold certain features is brilliant on their parts because people continue to buy them. I myself fall victim to wanting the Seasons in the game... but with Sims 4, $70 for the base game? Are you insane?

Having said that, the expansion packs, store content, and worlds aren't required, it just adds something new. There's always free content which players make (mods), and nowadays, there's free store content (although Sims 4 is coming)

I think what bothers me most about the Sims 4 are the worlds they create for the store. The latest world, Roaring Heights is $20 US. That's almost the same amount as the actual base game and expansion packs. Their gold edition is slightly cheaper than most gold worlds (Sunlit Tides Gold for $50), but still...

Oh and stuff packs. No thank you.


----------



## Loveablegal (Dec 12, 2013)

i only played the sims but i agree on the money thing too much money.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Dec 17, 2013)

Only thing about them that I like is the way Origin looks when you are selecting a game how it shows that card like display of each game haha. Everything else about them is stupid. 90% DLC Games that are overpriced. That pretty much describes them in full...


----------



## Tenyu (Dec 17, 2013)

Terrible! Never before have I seen a company I used to hold in such good esteem suffer such a precipitous decline. Their stuff used to be edgy and quirky. Now it's all, "Please spend an exorbitant sum on this sponsored product themed stuff pack, or else!" and "We're gonna saturate your game with ads for tacky add-ons so that it operates even slower than ever before!"

It's really tragic.

EDIT: Thought I should add - they have the least prompt, most unhelpful customer service I've ever had the displeasure of dealing with. They really don't give a hoot about us.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

They suck, but most third party stuff that requires an account for like one game sucks.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought BattleField 4, I installed it, and it?s complete bull****, it?s filled with glitches, bugs and hit detection is horrible, even though my ping is around 30.
It?s pretty much unplayable, so I looked it up on google and found out that EA pushed Dice to release the game UNFINISHED because EA wanted to beat Call of Duty to release...
EA sucks.


----------



## Julum (Dec 21, 2013)

I liked The Sims and the Mass Effect games. I hate everything else. And apparently the reason Mass Effect 3's ending sucked is because EA rushed Bioware to finish the game in 2 years, instead of the normal 3 years, like Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2.


----------



## chillv (Dec 22, 2013)

Moonlitnite said:


> The reason why these games cost so much is because it took a lot of time and effort into making them. It's not easy to make a game. It takes hundreds of people, doing different projects to make the whole thing. Plus, the saying, "You get what you paid for" comes into play.


There are better games that cost just as much and have way more effort put in them. *someone puts me at gun point* I mean... your right, these games do take a lot of time and effort and people need to understand that!



Spoiler: DISCLAIMER



Please note that that was just a joke and an exaggeration of my fear whenever I post an unpopular opinion. The only purpose of this is to humor you, even those who are choosing to diagree with me. This is not meant to offend anyone in any way


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 22, 2013)

The sims is a great game. I hate the company, though. I only really like the Sims which I don't exactly play because I have WAY too much custom content.


----------



## Levi (Dec 22, 2013)

I really like The Sims, still play the games but the money is a bit too high. I don't bother to buy all the extension packs :/
I try to find them online lol


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 23, 2013)

First off, EA has the best games like Mass Effect and The Sims but just stop EA for having too MUCH DLC for your games already! Come on! You're now with a ****ing lawsuit with Battlefield 4 and before you were rated the worst company in all of America. AMERICA! And anyways, this video may have answered my opinion about EA when they make just too much DLC'S!

Edit: This video is just about everyone's opinion and if you would like to buy DLC: The Game, go to your computer and download Level 1! Then download your character on over the internet! And if you want to go to level 2, just pay the $900 to go to level 2! DLC: THE GAME, developed by EA and other companies that have too much DLC. GET IT NOW!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 24, 2013)

Angry fanboys voted in a poll where Comcast should have won, let's be honest. I'd take EA's games over awful internet speeds, connections and lies.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 24, 2013)

chillv said:


> Please note that that was just a joke and an exaggeration of my fear whenever I post an unpopular opinion. The only purpose of this is to humor you, even those who are choosing to diagree with me. This is not meant to offend anyone in any way.



*Puts at gun point* 

Offense taken.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 1, 2014)

I don`t like that EA sauce they throw over every big franchise, it makes them all feel the same. Dragon Age Origins was so awesome, then part 2 came (still good granted), but it just got totally EA'd. Its to slick and clean. Bleh. Not to mention they make it to liniair. Its not work, its a GAME. And yea, otherwise, they want your money, but they all do, just don`t make it so obvious....


----------



## Officer Berri (Jan 1, 2014)

What I've seen of Dragon Age 3 looks amazing. What I've seen of The Sims 4 looks amazing. I don't think EA is out to destroy their games.

Game designers work with EA, and EA works with the game designers. EA is a business. They do what they think will sell well. All businesses do what they think will sell well. Sometimes they hit, sometimes they miss. And you can't assume all decisions are made based off of firm things EA does. For all you know that 'sauce' you speak of could be something thought up by the designers, or a decision made by the game designers. Companies are trying to make money, just like every other person with a job. They experiment and if people like what they do, they keep up with that. If they get too much back draft that negatively impacts them, they change it.

-People didn't like how the latest Sim City is always online. Guess what? The Sims 4 is not going to require being online.
-Regardless of how much I hate the Sims 3 online store, people still eat up all the items in there like it's candy. The Sims 4 will likely have an online store.
-I loved dragon age II. *pauses for gasps of horror and threats of death* The only thing I didn't love about it was the small world, repetitive maps, and how it felt like my choices didn't mean diddly. As did most people, apparently. Go look at everything about Dragon Age III. They pretty much took everything I hated about two and put it down like Old Yeller. Now if only they can promise me they won't let Felicia Day write any more self insert fanfiction and get it canonized, I'll be a happy camper.
-I'm excited to hear news about the next Mass Effect game. I loved what I've played of the series so far (though what I've heard about certain things in 3 distresses me, I choose to not let it upset me that badly) but I'm sure they'll fix any major issues that caused a rise in the fan base. If they even have to since Shepard's story is over. All they have to do is look at what the majority of their customers didn't like, and try something new. Like all businesses.

Seriously, EA is not video game company Hitler.


----------



## beffa (Jan 1, 2014)

This sums up my opinion pretty nicely.




I love the Sims, but the main features of the game (expansions) cost about ?30+ each every time. Irritating.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jan 1, 2014)

Expansions are expansions. They are not the main features, by definition. The base game is the main game. Expansions just add to the experience. They add different ways to play the game. Each expansion usually adds at least 3 or 4 new hairstyles, many MANY different furniture models, sometimes new textures, a lot of different animations and new programming for all the new features they added, as well as other things.

If you were complaining about the store, which seems to me like the sets in the store are highly overpriced, I'd understand. However, not only do they have to pay programmers, artists, and other people, they also have to pay for producing all those CDs, all those containers the CDs come in, and everything else. EA rips you off through their store. The expansions have always been that way. Would you prefer having only the base game? Because if you take away the expansions, that's all you're gonna get.

I'd say that the main issue with everything about content in the Sims 3 (besides the store's outrageous prices but they wont be going anywhere because the casual players eat it up, like I said) is that from what I have read in various places, the game's base programming was NOT made to be altered easily. Which means a lot of time was probably taken up between each and every expansion trying to fiddle with the game mechanics getting them to work right. Which meant less content went into the expansions because more effort and time was put into making everything actually work.

Another issue wast he Create-A-Style that the fanbase worships so much and is so upset over not being in TS4. Let me simplify the problem for you. Imagine there are 20 (flat)patterns. Imagine there are 20 colors. That is 400 possible combinations that the game constantly has to have qued up just in case there's a furniture item with any particular combination of pattern and color. That number gets even BIGGER when taking into account that each pattern is *not* a flat design and has multiple color options on it. And there are far more than 20 colors. Now. Add to the fact there are multiple items where you could have any combination of those patterns and colors on them. That number got even bigger. And the computer has to be ready to pull these up at any time. And there's a big reason why TS3 doesn't work as well as it could.

All of this seems to be getting fixed in the Sims 4, so any expansions will likely be WORTH that price tag. Also... if the price of an expansion is the only thing about them that bothers you that much.. wait for the price to drop. It's really no simpler than that.


----------



## beffa (Jan 1, 2014)

O…Okay. I wasn't really complaining anyway. I don't purchase them myself. I have downloaded them from someone else's Origin previously. I was just saying they're a little overpriced for features that actually make the game interesting; like seasons or pets.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 2, 2014)

Officer Berri said:


> What I've seen of Dragon Age 3 looks amazing. What I've seen of The Sims 4 looks amazing. I don't think EA is out to destroy their games.
> 
> Game designers work with EA, and EA works with the game designers. EA is a business. They do what they think will sell well. All businesses do what they think will sell well. Sometimes they hit, sometimes they miss. And you can't assume all decisions are made based off of firm things EA does. For all you know that 'sauce' you speak of could be something thought up by the designers, or a decision made by the game designers. Companies are trying to make money, just like every other person with a job. They experiment and if people like what they do, they keep up with that. If they get too much back draft that negatively impacts them, they change it.



Well you just went besides my point (as far as this is aimed towards me), they make mainstream games to the taste of most gamers  out of popular franchises. I feel that takes away the identity of the game. I know the sauce is from EA, because its the same thing they add to every game they produce. Especially the menu`s, music and presentation reek of it. 

I don`t hate EA, ofcourse they do what they do to make more money and thats fine. However, my gaming taste doesn`t match what EA considers best quality. Regardless of that, I will buy Dragon Age 3 anyways, because its still a good game. But I wouldn`t buy for example sportsgames from FIFA. Its all the same concept. It doesn`t appeal to me. 

In the end I`m a mostly nintendo gamer for a reason, because they embody best what I look for in a franchise/game. I can accept a hit and miss curve easier, when the designers push their imaginations to the limit. I don`t feel EA does that, although they are making some impressive changes with FIFA (they had to though, they were being overtaken for a few years by pro evolution soccer).


----------



## Officer Berri (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not trying to go beside your point because right now I have no idea what your point it. To be honest, it just sounds like you're upset EA isn't making the game as you think they should be made. I don't understand how that takes away from the identity of a game. The Sims, Dragon Age, and Mass Effect all have their own identity and EA has done nothing to change it. So I honestly have no idea where you're coming from with that.

The term 'EA Sauce' you keep using is making you sound less like you have actual reasoning behind your dislike of EA and sounds more like you're just bashing EA because they don't do what you want, which you literally just stated. If your taste doesn't match up with the games EA puts out, you should try to go look for games that do match your taste. It's not EAs fault you don't like the kind of games they make. You really shouldn't bash them for that.

What exactly does Nintendo 'embody' for you anyway? I can't exactly say they 'push their imaginations to the limit' all that much. EA does a lot more than Nintendo does. For example, compare the Sims 1 to the Sims 3. While the base mechanics are the same, there's no denying the two are totally different games. They've made big changes. EA isn't afraid to change something up in a game. Nintendo on the other hand has very little in the way of innovation (besides the waggle waggle sticks and giant game pad that they refuse to get rid of and actually isolate people who play their games and you know... can't use their hands as well as other people due to medical conditions or other such things). Super Mario Brothers on the NES plays near identically to most of the New Super Mario Brothers games. Heck, they made Super Mario Galaxy twice in a row and just added Yoshi. A Link Between Worlds is at least a change to the usual Zelda formula from what I've seen of it though.

Don't get me wrong, I love Nintendo games. But Nintendo is not my favorite company (now that I think about it, I wouldn't know who to call my favorite company). I was cringing through the entire last Nintendo Direct. It was painful all the stuff they were announcing like it was something I should be excited about.

Playing the Devil's advocate is tiring...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 2, 2014)

Officer Berri said:


> I'm not trying to go beside your point because right now I have no idea what your point it. To be honest, it just sounds like you're upset EA isn't making the game as you think they should be made. I don't understand how that takes away from the identity of a game. The Sims, Dragon Age, and Mass Effect all have their own identity and EA has done nothing to change it. So I honestly have no idea where you're coming from with that.



My point is that EA is a very mainstream oriented company. Mostly visable in the standard presentation they provide their games with. 



> The term 'EA Sauce' you keep using is making you sound less like you have actual reasoning behind your dislike of EA and sounds more like you're just bashing EA because they don't do what you want, which you literally just stated. If your taste doesn't match up with the games EA puts out, you should try to go look for games that do match your taste. It's not EAs fault you don't like the kind of games they make. You really shouldn't bash them for that.



The EA sauce that I mentioned once and only used again since that made me feel you refered to my post, is the thing that makes EA games all stand together. I`m not "bashing" EA, they can do whatever the hell they want, I`m just voicing my opinion that it isn`t my cup of tea, that is all. Superb franchises like Dragon Age (which are only published by EA) still stand out to me. 



> What exactly does Nintendo 'embody' for you anyway? I can't exactly say they 'push their imaginations to the limit' all that much. EA does a lot more than Nintendo does. For example, compare the Sims 1 to the Sims 3. While the base mechanics are the same, there's no denying the two are totally different games. They've made big changes. EA isn't afraid to change something up in a game. Nintendo on the other hand has very little in the way of innovation (besides the waggle waggle sticks and giant game pad that they refuse to get rid of and actually isolate people who play their games and you know... can't use their hands as well as other people due to medical conditions or other such things). Super Mario Brothers on the NES plays near identically to most of the New Super Mario Brothers games. Heck, they made Super Mario Galaxy twice in a row and just added Yoshi. A Link Between Worlds is at least a change to the usual Zelda formula from what I've seen of it though.



I've been playing games for over 20 years, not just nintendo obviously, for me Nintendo embodies fun, imagination and reinvention. And no, ofcourse they aren`t the only gamestudios who can bring that to the table, but I feel they have done it most consistantly. I feel Nintendo has evolved their games a lot, most visible in Mario, Zelda and Metroid games. The way they translate gameplay to new environments and add new gameplay mechanics is exceptional. Not that I don`t see an occasional mis**** from them. I felt Mario Sunshine was fun to play but dissapointing, same goes for that Luigi game on the WiiU. BUt all in all, Mario has starred in a wide diversity of games, like fighting, racing, platforming, RPG, sportsgames, partygames, etc. Definetly not all great games, but they sure all are different. I think Zelda is unique in design. New franchises they start bring complete new experiences to the table, like Pikmin.



> Don't get me wrong, I love Nintendo games. But Nintendo is not my favorite company (now that I think about it, I wouldn't know who to call my favorite company). I was cringing through the entire last Nintendo Direct. It was painful all the stuff they were announcing like it was something I should be excited about.
> 
> Playing the Devil's advocate is tiring...



I don`t care who makes a game,. if its good, its good. Hindsight shows nintendo has created most of my favorite games, but that doesn`t mean I`ll blindly follow them with every product they toss on the market. Just like I wont dissmiss every EA game without trying it. But I`ve been playing EA games for over 15 years and I felt I earned a right to voice my opinion about them. I say 15 years, cause my earliest memory without factchecking to playing an EA game is Fifa 98, with the blur,.song 2 theme. 

When you ask people for opinions on gamestudios, what else do you expect then approaches from a personal angle, depending on what that person likes and dislikes? Thats kinda how this whole game industry works and kinda the reason Sega went down in flames and Sony and Microsoft emerged. THey appealed more to the masses. So i`m not denying EA is very succesful, I`m just saying that personally I dislike most of their products. They don`t have to change for me, I don`t care, gaming is expensive enough as it is.


----------



## Beary (Jan 2, 2014)

I am so mad at EA right now. For some reason, whenever I enter a pop up, EVERYTHING BLOWS UP. It glitches, it *****es, and it MAKES NO SENSE. Words drift around....I tried removing CC and nothing worked? 

;n; So devastated

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its sims, btw


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 3, 2014)

beary509 said:


> I am so mad at EA right now. For some reason, whenever I enter a pop up, EVERYTHING BLOWS UP. It glitches, it *****es, and it MAKES NO SENSE. Words drift around....I tried removing CC and nothing worked?
> 
> ;n; So devastated
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's so annoying. Then you ask for help and they have no answers.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Jan 3, 2014)

Just to throw my opinion in:

I'm 32 and seen EA grow from what they were to what they are now and the one thing I'll give them is they always push forward. If it wasn't for EA then many games wouldn't be as good as they are now because EA are always trying to monopolise the market which forces other companies to step up their game and improve in order to compete.

The negatives of EA are out there for all to see, they are too much a business and not enough a gamers company. Now having said that I was invited out to Vancouver Canada to attend EA Canada for a week a few years back to help give feedback for FIFA 11 and upon seeing their studios it's amazing how different they are from the inside.
The people that I met when there were passionate about what they did, the devs who worked on FIFA were massive football fans and really determined to create a great game as were the devs who worked on NHL that I met. I think the real issue with EA is that they hire people to make their games who LOVE what they do and then they restrict them. By restricting them I mean they essentially set goals that they must meet meaning the games that they want to create become warped and distorted in order to make them better to market and financially successful and this is why a lot of their games are buggy or even broken.

EA have amazingly talented staff but that staff has bosses. If the bosses say the game has to be dumbed down in order for the masses to be able to play it then it'll be dumbed down. If the bosses say "we need to hit this profit margin" then in goes micro transactions galore and there is nothing the passionate staff can do but do as they are told or lose their jobs.

The real issue with EA resides at the top and it's a shame EA gets so much hate because most of their staff are passionate gamers who want nothing more but the create the ultimate form of the game they work on.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 3, 2014)

''You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.''
I hate EA with a passion and refuse to buy any of their products.
If I actually want to play a game of theirs like Mass Effect or Dragon Age, I will buy it second hand so that EA won't see a penny from me.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 3, 2014)

Officer Berri said:


> Game designers work with EA, and EA works with the game designers. They experiment and if people like what they do, they keep up with that. If they get too much back draft that negatively impacts them, they change it.
> 
> -People didn't like how the latest Sim City is always online. Guess what? The Sims 4 is not going to require being online.
> 
> Seriously, EA is not video game company Hitler.



They were voted the worst company for a reason.
EA doesn't work with studios, they buy smaller studios, milk their games for all they're worth and then liquidize them while absorbing all their rights to franchises. Essentially killing those games.
If they're only acting as the Publishers, they put so much pressure on the development company that the game is released being either half finished or nowhere near as great as it could've been, had they had enough time and less pressure or EA dictating what they can and can't add.
EA does something and if people don't like it... tough. The only exception to this was the ME3 ending in which they hurriedly cobbled together another ending.
Sims 4 was in development well before the SimCity fiasco. 
Sims 4 was never going to require being online aside from it's DRM.



Officer Berri said:


> EA does a lot more than Nintendo does. For example, compare the Sims 1 to the Sims 3. While the base mechanics are the same, there's no denying the two are totally different games. They've made big changes. EA isn't afraid to change something up in a game. Nintendo on the other hand has very little in the way of innovation.
> 
> Super Mario Brothers on the NES plays near identically to most of the New Super Mario Brothers games. Heck, they made Super Mario Galaxy twice in a row and just added Yoshi. A Link Between Worlds is at least a change to the usual Zelda formula from what I've seen of it though.



Nope, nope it doesn't. The only reason you would think this is because it has bought out so many other smaller companies. Compare Pokemon Red/Blue to Pokemon X/Y aside from the core mechanics blah blah.
Sims 1 and Sims 3 are the same game more than a Nintendo franchise is. Maybe excluding Mario.
Graphics improvement, can't marry your immediate relatives, moods, wishes.
Same expansions, same interactions, same idea re-skinned. You can't rip on one company for doing something when the company you're brown-nosing does exactly the same.
EA is the company that is most scared to 'change something up in a game'. Just look at Battlefield/FIFA/NHL/Rock Band/Sims.
The only one to rival EA in its' horror is Activision which doesn't seem to get quite as much hate.

Only thing I'm tired with from Nintendo is Mario, those games are getting more and more samey.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 18, 2014)

SimCity 2013 customers have been told multiple times that there is no way to have an offline mode of SimCity. Now it's coming. Thoughts?


----------



## dtrexgaming (Jan 18, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> SimCity 2013 customers have been told multiple times that there is no way to have an offline mode of SimCity. Now it's coming. Thoughts?


Wait its legitimately coming? I might buy the game if thats the case


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 18, 2014)

dtrexgaming said:


> Wait its legitimately coming? I might buy the game if thats the case



Yep it's finally coming.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 18, 2014)

Indeed it is.


----------



## Beary (Jan 18, 2014)

My sims game fixed itself 
EA is neutral again with me.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm a little bit annoyed with EA, I got a copy of Sim City free with my new computer. It installed perfectly fine through Origin but when it comes to patching it... It gets stuck at 11% and EA apparently don't have a fix for it? I left my computer on overnight for it to patch, checked it in the morning, still at 11% 
Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 7, 2014)

Just going to point this out here as well, but for those of you who Have Sims 3 registered via Origin, you can get a free copy of the Sims 3: Town Life Stuff Pack! You have until February 10th!


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 7, 2014)

Evil greedy company that makes overly buggy games that don't work half the time.  Their customer services is horrible and they release expansions that have very little content for $30-$40.  All their DLCs are huge rip-offs.

The only thing that EA is good for is their software you get off of PirateBay for free.  I liked my free copy of sims, and all their expansions a lot.  Thank you piratebay!


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 11, 2014)

I love the games they have a hand in, especially Bioware and Sims titles, but I don't like the company as a whole. The push for DLC in all their games is annoying, especially when some of the content is already on the original game disc, and the stupid Online Passes makes me want to punch a hole through my TV. I really don't want to have to spend 60 bucks for a new title that will only last me a few weeks at best just so I can use online features.


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 17, 2014)

Ea is what happens if you take every bad company ever and shabbily glue it together.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm not really fond of EA. I got hooked on The Sims 3 a few years back, so my husband bought me the new SimCity game for my birthday and yes, I knew it was going to be online. I didn't care. 
When I went to install it, it wouldn't load past the game updates and I couldn't play it at all on two separate computers. We got a new PC last November, and I decided to see if I could get it to work out of boredom. The game was so broken it wouldn't even install. I've also had problems with getting TS3 EPs to work for no reason whatsoever. I've spent hours online and on the phone, talking to their costumer service, who provided no help. After that and all the money I wasted on EPs for TS3 (my fault, not theirs, I know), I've decided I'm going to cut ties with EA and avoid The Sims 4 to the best of my abilities since it's sure to come with tons of overpriced DLC and EPs. 
Honestly, I'd rather have a Wii U and PS4. At least then, I'd know my games would work.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 20, 2014)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I loved the Sims 3 but WAAY too many DLCs and Expansion Packs.



And those expansion pack just give you crappy.


----------



## toastia (Feb 20, 2014)

I swear minecraft would be ruined if it was put in EA's hands. 
Want Creeper Immuntity? Buy now for 39.99!
Sorry, the time in this world has run out. Buy 100 more hours for $50? Or create a new world for 39.99!


----------

